# Anyone have a Round Kritter Keeper?



## Macano (Mar 15, 2005)

I'm close to purchasing a bunch of these for my mantids, as the rectangular ones are either to big or to small. But when I check out the dimensions, it makes it unclear if the height is that of just the enclosure or of the stand it comes on also. Anyone know?


----------



## Rick (Mar 16, 2005)

I have a couple normal criter keepers and I don't really like them. The tops are kinda raised up. Since the mantis spends most of it's time on the lid you can't really see the mantis due to the lid being raised up above the tank instead of being flush. I use glass aquariums divided up. For hatchlings I use 1 quart containers with mesh lids and a hole cut in the side for feeding.


----------



## Leah (Mar 16, 2005)

> makes it unclear if the height is that of just the enclosure or of the stand it comes on also.


I am pretty sure it includes the stand as well, they dont set up steadily without it, so it would be counter intuitive to have them exclude stand height.


----------



## Ashley (Apr 22, 2005)

I use the small round ones for nymphs. I don't use the plastic lid, seeing as the mantids like to hide up there. Instead I use a fine mesh over the opening. The smallest container is 4 inches tall (not counting the lid and stand). With the lid and stand it's about 6-6.5 inches. I hope that helps


----------



## Macano (Apr 22, 2005)

Thanks, I ended up getting several some time back. The medium size has proven perfect for housing individual adults in.


----------



## dino (Jun 26, 2005)

Hello Rick,

If you are not using your kritter keepers can you sell them to me? I could use some.


----------



## PseudoDave (Jun 26, 2005)

Hi Macano,

I do the same thing with mine, I have the rectangular ones and circle ones. The rectangle ones are great for smaller species and I stand them on one end to make it taller anyway, I mainly use them for my p.w's but I can see what people are saying about not being able to get a clear view of the mantids with them. The circle ones I use for nymphs, I keep my ooth's of various species in the plastic cricket boxes we normally get in the UK, then once they start hatching the lid is removed and the pot put in the little geo/critter keeper with mesh on top, and Bob's your mothers brother so they say


----------

